# Office 365 >  >  Microsoft XPS Document Writer error

## Lewej23

Issue is on a Microsoft Surface Pro 2/Windows 8/Office 365's Excel.
I have a workbook that I'm having problems with using the Microsoft XPS Document Writer. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't... sometimes it will work on one sheet, but not another. So far it's completely random. Has anyone come across this issue?

I do have a macro that converts the sheet into a pdf, saves it to Public Documents, then attaches it to an email. I thought this might be the culprit, but the same code has worked in another workbook. This macro has been tweaked so it will work with Windows XP/Excel 2010, Windows 7/Excel 2010 and Windows 8/Office 365's Excel.

I don't want to attach the workbook to this public post, but if you'd like to see it, I will email it to you.

Thank-you!

----------

